# Probleme nach der Installation von der Anno 1701 Fluch des Drachens Demo



## Player007 (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

heute morgen habe ich mir die neue Demo zu Fluch des Drachens gedownloaded. Als ich dann die Demo durchgezockt hatte, habe ich sie wieder deinstalliert.
Danach wollte ich dann das normale Anno wieder zocken. Doch beim Hauptmenü fehlten auf einmal der Mehrspielermodus und die Auswahl zum Endlosspiel.
Ich habe das Spiel auch schon wieder neu installiert hat aber nichts bewirkt.

Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen, denn ich weiß nicht mehr weiter????

Danke


----------



## sYntaX (18. Oktober 2007)

Versuch mal deine Registry zu reinigen. Hier findest du die Tools zum reinigen der Registry: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=1874


----------



## DOTL (9. Dezember 2007)

Der Thread ist zwar alt, dennoch möchte ich aus Übersichtsgründen hier noch die Lösung posten.

Die ersten Versionen des Demos hatten noch einen kleinen Bug, so dass man oben genannte Optionen im Hauptspiel nicht nutzen konnte.
Ein Patch sollte dieses Problem aber beheben.

Zugleich gibts inzwischen eine neue Version des Demos, welcher diesen Hotfix bereits beinhaltet.

Zusätzlich dazu empfiehlt es sich, den aktuellen Patch 1.04 zu installieren.


----------

